# Mud Bath!



## MacyGSD (Dec 22, 2011)

Macy at 6 months doing what she does best! Getting down and dirty!.. then a trip to her groomer


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I bet the groomer was happy :rofl:


----------



## MacyGSD (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh yea she loved it! lol.. She said the dirtier the better


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Picture 3 made me Laugh. 
She's a beauty when she's clean. 


Jelpy


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

LOL That's funny. I like a girl who doesn't mind a little dirt under the nails!


----------



## sjones5254 (Dec 16, 2011)

LOL she looks like she's having a blast


----------



## MacyGSD (Dec 22, 2011)

She looked like a crocodile in that mud  and I had her jump in clean water right before I took her to her groomer.. lol I was trying to be nice


----------



## MacyGSD (Dec 22, 2011)

Jelpy said:


> Picture 3 made me Laugh.
> She's a beauty when she's clean.
> 
> 
> Jelpy


I'm glad pic 3 made you laugh. The reaction I've been getting at work is "Oh my..." lol


----------



## tonkatuff81 (Jul 13, 2010)

Did you burn the car after the ride home?


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

picture 1 and 2 she looks so spanky clean, so after her mud bath did you want to kill her?


----------



## LissG (Jun 18, 2011)

:rofl: my boy would do the SAME thing!!! she's beautiful clean or dirty LOL


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Havs loves the mud, he runs through it snout down. I brought him home from his walk and he jumped right onto my husband's freshly made sickbed. Mud paw prints everywhere!


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

I was thinking, She's just playing in a puddle. BAM! picture 3, she was swimming in it! I bet the groomer had a lot of fun.


----------



## MacyGSD (Dec 22, 2011)

I did have to do some major cleaning to the car lol


----------



## MacyGSD (Dec 22, 2011)

blehmannwa said:


> Havs loves the mud, he runs through it snout down. I brought him home from his walk and he jumped right onto my husband's freshly made sickbed. Mud paw prints everywhere!


I feel your pain! :help: lol


----------

